# Treats for Sheep!



## ewefirst (Aug 22, 2009)

Our sheep love sweet corn husks  - and I break down the stalks and give them to the sheep as well. They would rather have the ears of corn - but those are for our dinner! What do you give your sheep for treats?


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 22, 2009)

ewefirst said:
			
		

> Our sheep love sweet corn husks  - and I break down the stalks and give them to the sheep as well. They would rather have the ears of corn - but those are for our dinner! What do you give your sheep for treats?


First of all I totally dig your name!!  Secondly, welcome to the herd!!

My sheep love apple tree and fig tree leaves, so when I prune, they are right behind me.  Then they also love chicken food, horse and rabbit food...  I've got to try the sween corn husks!  (Oh, they love to nibble the herbs from between the slats of my garden fence too.)


----------



## justusnak (Sep 3, 2009)

I was just asking on SS, about the sweet corn husks and stalks. I was told by a neighbor, the AG center planted a few acres of sweet corn, and never harvested. The corn is past its prime, so I am able to go in and cut as much as I want. Today, I got a truck load. The corn is going to the pigs, and chickens....the husks and stalks to the sheep...in small doses of course. I am hopeing I can go get another truck load tomorrow.....maybe I can save it for winter feed..to help stretch the hay...IF we need it. If not, I can chop the stalks for chicken, turkey, and duck bedding.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 4, 2009)

Ewefirst...love your name also!  So clever!  My sheep don't get treats that I buy or plan just for them but they do get to forage for anything they desire as they free range over my property.

They also dip their heads in the pan I use to give my bottle calf the occasional sweet feed mixed with BOSS and raw eggs.  

On this land they have access to all the apples and pears they want, fruit and veggie peelings and scraps, all the expired garden, free choice hay and even what flowers they can reach through the fence.  

FarmerDenise had a good idea about gathering acorns to feed to her livestock.  I also have two chestnut trees I'd like to gather for them.  

Right now they are eating all my tomato, pepper, and sunflower plants, along with any peppers, tomatoes, potatoes, etc. they can pick or find.


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Sep 4, 2009)

Our sheep will eat just about anything you give them.......Or they find...lol
of course they love getting into the 'other animal feeds', but because of the copper content have to watch that...so now those are in another room of the barn they can't get into...lol

they do however love to have apples, pumpkins, squash, they will strip tree branches down to nothing. We have wild plum trees in the pasture that I have had to fence around though, as the leaves on those are like cyinide(sp??) to the sheep...not sure what stage the leaves are poisonus, but not taking any chances so those are fenced around. 
they love molasses, so every once in awhile I make gingerbread cookies and give to them, they will also eat peppermint candies(candy canes, etc. etc), 
corn stalks when the garden is done, i've even seen them eatting kalarahbi(sp??), brussel sprouts, turnips, beets, carrots, pretty much anything that grows in the garden. 

pumpkins--along with the seeds act kinda like a natural dewormer for the sheep too..(i know it's the same with pigs). 

when they don't have fresh pasture to eat I also give them grain and sometimes will sprinkle calf milk replacer on the top...they love that. dried corn cobs(like the kind for squirrel feeders), dandillions are a favorite of theirs too....


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 29, 2010)

My sheep will also eat just about anything! Except some type of weed that decided to grow right nest to their shelter, not sure why they won't touch it


----------



## Cailly (Jan 31, 2011)

Many years ago I had a ram who would steal nibbles from my butterfingers candy bar...  Not good for him I know but he sure loved em!


----------

